# Best way to cut terracotta?



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all - when I put my corn in what I HOPE will be his forever viv a few months ago, I put in a lovely bit of wood I found, with a flat platform and hidey bits. I also put some dead wood branches, so he had a lovely natural woodpile ...

The flaw in the plan became apparent as the weeks passed. :lol2:

Its very hard to get at the snake unless he choses (and he doesn't), and a PITA! to clean.

So, I cleared the lot today and am starting plan B.

I have a plastic plant pot in at the mo, but bought a nice terracotta bulb bowl which I think will be a nice hide. He can 'probably' fit through the top hole, but I'd like to cut another.

Any advice on best way to cut plant pots? Is tile saw best, or just chip with chisel?

I'm pretty DIY challenged. :lol2:

I love coconut shell hides for smaller snakes, wish there was a big equivalent.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if they would work on terracotta but you can get slate tile cutters that might be worth a try? When I've done small ones for my spiders I've just scored them with a craft knife and 'tapped' it out gently with a small mallet/hammer thingy and that's worked well. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roger weeks (Oct 23, 2010)

*cutting terracotta*

i use stone cutting blades in small angle grinder makes very easy to cut just do it outside because of dust


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Normal ceramic tile cutter will work well.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerms/TILE+CUTTER.htm

Like that. Someone you know will have one!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Best bet I say would be a angle grinder... Or a tile saw (look like a junior hacksaw with a tubular blade)

Post.some picks once your done..

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks.

It increasingly sounds like a job for my very long suffering BF

:lol2:

Who thankfully was the one who got me interested in snakes so only has himself to blame!!!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I tried soaking it in water, scoring with a stanley knife and 'gently' hitting with hammer

I've now got a plant pot with about one third missing :lol2::lol2:

I've turn the 'hole to the back of the viv and its sort of ok. I'll have a go on the second pot with a tile saw.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Soak it in water as you did for a while, then pick away at it with pliers, little bits at a time though 

Dave


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

my_shed said:


> Soak it in water as you did for a while, then pick away at it with pliers, little bits at a time though
> 
> Dave


I've never tried this method, but it is one I've heard recommended a few times. :2thumb:

Personally, I tend to use bits of broken pots that happen to be a shape I like- I'm random, like that!:lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've never tried this method, but it is one I've heard recommended a few times. :2thumb:
> 
> Personally, I tend to use bits of broken pots that happen to be a shape I like- I'm random, like that!:lol2:


Lol i've not exactly used it for this........it's just my "go to" method when all else fails! Works on floor tiles, wall tiles, wood, stone, glass (don't ask!!) laminate flooring, just about anything else you can think of!

Dave


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll try that thanks


----------

